# I.Want.A.Boyfriend.



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Is this too much to ask for? I have been feeling really lonely lately. I have been noticing couples more often and I wonder if that would ever happen to me. I don't think I am a horrible person. I don't look like an ogre and I like interesting things. My cousins (all younger) have girl/boyfriends, the same ones for over 2 years. And me? Noone. I know its not good to compare yourself to other people, but I am getting so tired of this! I am going to be 24 next month and I never had a boyfriend. I am beginning to think that having a boyfriend is essentially an impossible outcome for me. :sigh 

Sorry...I just had to vent.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I feel the EXACT same way, I.Want.A.Girlfriend.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Ditto.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I feel the same way. I've become increasingly bitter about my loneliness and it's only making me less attractive, which I didn't think was even possible. My problem mostly stems from my personality and lack of interests in things.


I know some of it has to do with the way I look, though, in all honesty. I realize that ugly people date, but if I'm not outgoing and I seem boring, then no one is going to want me. If I were really attractive, I probably would have dated by now. Still, I doubt even being gorgeous would help me get into a relationship, because I don't see how anyone could like my personality enough. I wish I could go back to the days of not giving a ****.. I would just relieve my urges alone and get on with my life. The older I get, the more my bitter loneliness starts to impact me.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Don't we all... er, I mean I want a girlfriend... girlfriend, yeah that. Oh well, it all happens in due time I suppose. I'm not a hurry. That's why God gave us hands. :banana


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

If I lived near you I would totally be your b/f.

I am 25. A lot of my issues at this point have to do with other people having relationships and me not having them. I'm immature to a certain extent. I don't know how to deal with loneliness. I simply just drink.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Drella said:


> I feel the same way. I've become increasingly bitter about my loneliness and it's only making me less attractive, which I didn't think was even possible. My problem mostly stems from my personality and lack of interests in things.


I have been feeling bitter as well. ops

I don't think I have a bad personality and I like interesting things. I think its just me in general.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

BeNice said:


> If I lived near you I would totally be your b/f.
> 
> I am 25. A lot of my issues at this point have to do with other people having relationships and me not having them. I'm immature to a certain extent. I don't know how to deal with loneliness. I simply just drink.


Awww thanks ops Thats really sweet of you to say.

_____

Other people being in relationships shouldn't bother me, but they do. It's something I wanted since high school but I never was able to get. In the meantime I see cousins and friends from high school and other people I see be in relationships. Is there something that they have and I don't?

I often times wonder if anyone would want to take the time to get to know me and would want to be with me.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Yeah, tonight's been tough for me too, Minnow. I am in the same boat. 

You're def. girlfriend material, from what I can tell. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## livingnsilence (Feb 4, 2008)

BeNice said:


> I don't know how to deal with loneliness. I simply just drink.


cheers to that one. at least i'll talk to guys when I drink and some of them even like drunk me but not sober me so I'll continue to go boyfriendless.


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> Is this too much to ask for? I have been feeling really lonely lately. I have been noticing couples more often and I wonder if that would ever happen to me. I don't think I am a horrible person. I don't look like an ogre and I like interesting things. My cousins (all younger) have girl/boyfriends, the same ones for over 2 years. And me? Noone. I know its not good to compare yourself to other people, but I am getting so tired of this!


I know how you feel. At work, there is a group of guys I hang out with. All of them have long-term girlfriends/wives and children. They often talk about all the fun things they do with their spouse and children. Hearing these stories makes me sad because I wish I could have the opportunity to have a wife and kids, but know I will always be alone.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, at least I'm not alone. It's been bugging my lately, I feel but I can't get it. And I can't see myself ever having a girlfriend. It's making me even more bitter. I'd really just like to be a kid forever where relationships were something that didn't matter. In reality why would anyone be attracted to my personality? I don't really have anything to offer except for embarrassment and a desire to run far far away. Why would anyone want to get to know me? Sad but true.


----------



## rabbit07 (Nov 8, 2007)

Yes I feel the same way. I've been told I'm fairly attractive; my personality is the problem. Guys are initially interested in me...until they actually talk to me. Then they realize I'm not normal in the sense that I can't converse casually. My entire face turns BRIGHT red and I start to sweat and stutter. I'm just so self-conscious that I can't focus and I feel like I'm boring because I do not have a lot of interests and basically don't have a life. I feel like no guy would want to date me because I don't have anything going on in my life and would have nothing to bring to the relationship. So getting a bf is out of the question if I can't get past the first conversation. :stu


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Whatever you do, just dont expect having a mate to cure your anxiety or depression, it doesnt happen.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Can't cure it, but it might help. Not everyone is the same. 

Anyway, I could vent such as much myself. I worry a lot that as I get older, it's just going to get harder to find anyone.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Noca said:


> Whatever you do, just dont expect having a mate to cure your anxiety or depression, it doesnt happen.


I know. I just want someone to love and be loved in return...as cheesy as it sounds. :sigh

I just want to be with someone. And not just anyone...I refuse to settle just to be with someone. I just don't think that will happen though.


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

> I.Want.A.Girlfriend.


----------



## McBeef (Jan 5, 2008)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever you do, just dont expect having a mate to cure your anxiety or depression, it doesnt happen.
> ...


Took the words right outta my mouth.


----------



## wishfulthinking (Nov 28, 2006)

:ditto


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

I know how you feel. I just keep dating the wrong people and it never goes anywhere. Loneliness sucks.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

watashi said:


> I know how you feel. I just keep dating the wrong people and it never goes anywhere. Loneliness sucks.


Apparently so am I...or something. :stu This one guy I went on a couple dates with I liked...but he wasnt interested I guess.

I sometimes feel that my personality is too weird or something that it scares guys away. :sigh


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I don't understand romantic love. I have experienced platonic love (that which you feel for your closest relations, like family), but I don't "get" how romantic love is supposed to differ. Presumably it is distinct from lust, correct? I feel like an android for not getting this. :lol

That's why I'm perfectly happy with being friends. That's as much love as I can comprehend.


----------



## wishfulthinking (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't feel like I need to be, but I wouldn't mind being involved. I haven't even came close to meeting the right person though.
I will not get with someone I kinda like/could tolerate so I can say i''m in a relationship. That's so juvenile to me, but people do it all the time. I figure I can do bad all by myself. The guys that become interested in me so far have all been turned down because we didn't click enough on my end to date them. :stu


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Where you from EagerMinnow? Let's hook up, lol.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Me.Too.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

McBeef said:


> EagerMinnow84 said:
> 
> 
> > Noca said:
> ...


 :agree

But I would think that having a significant other (that you trust and can be open with) would help reduce anxiety and depression.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i was never looking for a girl friend. i knew that i needed to work on myself before i looked for a girl friend. i was perfectly good with being by myself. i had no problem. now there is this girl at work that i'm really interested in. now i want a girl friend! and not just any girl friend. i want that girl from work. i think this girl is worth pursuing, but my SA doesn't let me make a move, and its really frustrating. this is the only thing that is driving me to get rid of my SAD.


----------



## JTenn (Jan 2, 2008)

I want a bf. It's worse when youre in high school and you see little 14-yr-olds holding hands and kissing and stuff, and you've never done that. I need $10 to go buy myself an interesting life. I know it has nothing to do with how i look, i know im at least ok looking. no one has ever "liked'' me, and the one kiss i did have was forced and regret-table.


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

max4225 said:


> Wish I had a gf to snuggle up with in bed at night, if even just for chatting purposes and sharing blankets. I was laying in bed trying to sleep. Realized I didn't want to sleep but listen to someone's voice. Or she could just lay on the other side and read a book and I'll listen to her turning the pages. Or snoring. It's just too quiet around here. I could turn the tv on or listen to music, but it's not really the same thing as actual contact with another human. I'm tired of pretending and virtual substitutes. Dreams seem to be the closest I get to that kind of interaction. It's almost 1am. I should go pass out. I've always been alone, you'd think I'd be used to it by now.


A lot of the time when I'm lonely and can't sleep I listen to someone whose voice has comforted me at some point, like Lou Reed, Michael Stipe, Nick Cave, Leonard Cohen or Henry Rollins. It makes it better and then I fall asleep and forget. The forgetting and repression thing is kind of sad though...


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i really want a boyfriend but i know realistically it's kind of unattainable and if i had the oppurtunity it might not go well since i am not ready at this point. right now i'd just like to have a good friend i can hang out with comfortably and have long meaningful conversations (..but it _would_ be nice if it was with a guy...)


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I had a guy friends before so I know it isn't necessarily impossible to befriend a guy. I had a good friend at my previous job that I may or may not have had a crush on towards the end of my working there. It was sooo nice to have that attention from a guy. And on top of that I was comfortable. I went right up and talked to him. I miss seeing him every week, I am still trying to get up the nerve to give him my phone number and email. The bad thing is I think he *might* have a girlfriend. It...so...figures... ops

I hear people at my new job talking about their boyfriends and girlfriends and I think "what the <insert expletive here>?!" I think I am the youngest one working there at 23...but not by much though. Although that doesnt matter since my 20 year old cousin has a girlfriend for the past year or so. It makes me feel like a complete loser when I see everyone else being coupled off and I am left in the dust. I mean I like interesting things and I am not an ogre. I think it has to be a defective personality or something. Am I to weird? Am I to awkward? Is there noone in the city that thinks I am attractive and interesting and good enough to get to know and would make some guy think, "wow, she is a great girl, I would love to get to know her more and hopefully I can be her boyfriend."

Ugh...sorry for the rant again. I had a bad day. :sigh


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

You sound really cool to me EagerMinnow, I wish I was your friend (even though you are ignoring me on saf :b).


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

GordonGecko said:


> You sound really cool to me EagerMinnow, I wish I was your friend (even though you are ignoring me on saf :b).


Am I?? I will check that one I get home from work! :yes


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Hehe it's ok  I just left a couple of comments on your page a few days ago because I thought you sounded interesting


----------

